
Lessons learned teaching data analysis with Python - palewire
https://www.californiacivicdata.org/2017/07/12/first-python-notebook-at-sdsu/
======
shoshin23
I would love to get started with data analysis. Could anyone point me to a
reliable guide that gets me started on the bascis. I'm pretty well versed with
Python and have used Pandas before as part of some side projects.

Thanks!

~~~
petters
Bayesian Methods for Hackers
[https://github.com/CamDavidsonPilon/Probabilistic-
Programmin...](https://github.com/CamDavidsonPilon/Probabilistic-Programming-
and-Bayesian-Methods-for-Hackers/blob/master/README.md) is really fun. But it
does not exactly teach the basics of data science.

~~~
vazamb
While a really cool approach I would highly discourage a beginner to get
started with this. Bayesian methods are not what most people use and the book
does not teach any of the necessary basics in terms of analysis of real world
data

~~~
petters
Yeah, you're probably right.

